#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Book on preliminary Cost estimation

## srivarahe

Want to have a book that gives an idea about Cost estimation and planning which is for the undergraduate level

See More: Book on preliminary Cost estimation

----------

